# Best Speedmaster Professional strap combination



## Cnydal

Hey all,

I am buying the Speedmaster Professional, and therefore I am looking for a good strap for the watch. I have been considering buying the DSOTM vintage strap, but not sure how it will match on the moonwatch.

Therefore I ask you guys to post pictures of your best strap combinations with the Speedmaster Professional!


----------



## Kev0417

Always have been looking for a good leather strap combo with a blue wave dial that looked good 
Find it was always hard to dress up a diver but this one was in between,so to speak. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

A popular summer option is the bond nato strap










A perlon strap is also a nice option but not everyone likes it.










But I can assure you that at some point, and after looking at lots of pics online, you'll want to put it back on the steel bracelet.


----------



## chrisboulas

Following this thread for ideas. I have a tan calfskin strap that's super comfortable. I'd like to add a brown or black rally style strap next. The amazing selection of strap offerings is one of the best parts about the speedy. It just looks so damn good on everything.


----------



## munichblue

This is the one to go for, Omega OEM, 1171:


----------



## soaking.fused

Rallye


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

There is no best combination as they are almost all great combinations. Take a look through the Speedmaster owners club thread and see a ton of different combos. The watch looks great on almost anything and also the SS bracelet. Only option is to get several straps and rotate IMO.


----------



## sun_devil

Here are some of my Speedy/strap combos:









Toxic nato









Type none strap









OEM leather strap









Bulang & Sons vintage style strap










This thing looks good on anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

soaking.fused said:


> Rallye


Ooh that looks good what brand is that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Maybe blue nato.


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> This is the one to go for, Omega OEM, 1171:
> 
> View attachment 11548538
> 
> 
> View attachment 11548570


Looks great!  A lot of people aren't too keen on the lightness and rattly nature of the 1171, but I like the different feel and look of this bracelet (I wear it - with straight 175 end links - on my Memomatic).

Is that a modern case your 1171 is on? 633 end links? I'm asking because I'm thinking of getting another 1171 for my incoming #ST and just want to make sure. I believe you've got a #ST incoming, munichblue, so if you try it with your 1171, please let us know how that works out (I'm assuming #ST will be the standard Pro dimensions, but you never know)...


----------



## eresaru

I quite like the combination with the Silver Snoopy strap. There were some photos of it recently in the Speedmaster thread.


----------



## fskywalker

Barenia leather looks nice on the Speedmaster


----------



## tomatoes

I think these look pretty good..
















Heuerville.
Only thing to be aware of is the extremely long turnover time to ship (4-5months), and that the strap doesn't feel quite as luxurious as you'd expect for it's price. The texture's more like foam than any sort of leather.


----------



## Ken G

tomatoes said:


> Heuerville.
> Only thing to be aware of is the extremely long turnover time to ship (4-5months), and that the strap doesn't feel quite as luxurious as you'd expect for it's price. The texture's more like foam than any sort of leather.


I didn't feel that at all, to be honest. Heuerville straps are certainly not finished in the usual "luxurious" way (intentionally roughed up edges etc), and the leathers are treated with various oils to give a unique texture and appearance. But I was 100% satisfied with the couple that I got - even better than I was hoping for, in fact...


----------



## mazman01

fskywalker said:


> Barenia leather looks nice on the Speedmaster


Absolutely! But the best for me is the black oem alligator strap. I own both of these.


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> Looks great!  A lot of people aren't too keen on the lightness and rattly nature of the 1171, but I like the different feel and look of this bracelet (I wear it - with straight 175 end links - on my Memomatic).
> 
> Is that a modern case your 1171 is on? 633 end links? I'm asking because I'm thinking of getting another 1171 for my incoming #ST and just want to make sure. I believe you've got a #ST incoming, munichblue, so if you try it with your 1171, please let us know how that works out (I'm assuming #ST will be the standard Pro dimensions, but you never know)...


I like the look of the 1171 as well - I have the original 1171 for my 1976 Speedy 145.022 and a newer one for my Watchco SM300. But I only use the newer bracelet and rotate it between the two watches, so that I don't wear out the vintage one. I'm pretty sure it's with the 633 end links. However, right now I have Omega mesh on the SM300 and an Omega brown leather with deployant on the 145.022.

Here's the 1171 on both watches (old pics)


----------



## DocJekl

I think I prefer this combination - the Omega brown leather with deployant clasp.


----------



## fish70

I use to wear my Speedmaster Automatic on a black leather band that had white stitching. I plan to do the same with my Professional when I get it. Looked great.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## DocJekl

fish70 said:


> I used to wear my Speedmaster Automatic on a black leather band that had white stitching. I plan to do the same with my Professional when I get it. Looked great.


Like this?


----------



## iuprof

This will help
https://www.pinterest.com/watchobsession/30-day-strap-challenge/


----------



## fskywalker

DocJekl said:


> I think I prefer this combination - the Omega brown leather with deployant clasp.
> 
> View attachment 11556314
> View attachment 11556322


That band looks familiar Larry! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Looks great!  A lot of people aren't too keen on the lightness and rattly nature of the 1171, but I like the different feel and look of this bracelet (I wear it - with straight 175 end links - on my Memomatic).
> 
> Is that a modern case your 1171 is on? 633 end links? I'm asking because I'm thinking of getting another 1171 for my incoming #ST and just want to make sure. I believe you've got a #ST incoming, munichblue, so if you try it with your 1171, please let us know how that works out (I'm assuming #ST will be the standard Pro dimensions, but you never know)...


Yep, 1171 with 633 endlinks on a modern case. And I do love the "rattly nature" of this bracelet as well.

You're right, I'm waiting - impatiently - for my #ST and the 1171 will go immediately on it. I will let you know how it fits if I get my ST earlier than you and will post pictures of course.


----------



## mikekilo725

Another alternative that I like is the 1479. Solid endlinks like the 1450, but not as pricey and more readily available.


----------



## Kevin6589

mikekilo725 said:


> Another alternative that I like is the 1479. Solid endlinks like the 1450, but not as pricey and more readily available.


That's an OEM bracelet right? Where would be the best place to find one new?


----------



## mikekilo725

Yes it is OEM. They are no longer made so check the classified sections of the various sites i.e. WUS, Omega Forum etc. They come up every so often. In fact I just bought this one a couple weeks ago for $225. Just waiting on a couple extra links off eBay as it is a little snug.


----------



## Ken G

munichblue said:


> Yep, 1171 with 633 endlinks on a modern case. And I do love the "rattly nature" of this bracelet as well.
> 
> You're right, I'm waiting - impatiently - for my #ST and the 1171 will go immediately on it. I will let you know how it fits if I get my ST earlier than you and will post pictures of course.


Thanks for that  Looking forward to the pics!

Does anyone know if the "modern" version 1171/1 is still available from Omega? I'm not desperate for another vintage 1171 - in fact, I like the idea of having a brand new vintage-looking bracelet...

*EDIT*:
The bracelet _is_ still available from Omega (as recently as last year, anyway). It's marked 1171 again, not 1171/1 (actually, it's marked as 1171/633).


----------



## fskywalker

mazman01 said:


> Absolutely! But the best for me is the black oem alligator strap. I own both of these.


These three OEM Omega leather bands look nice:

1-black alligator










2-barenia










3-brown calf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## varvn

Brown / Tan OEM Omega straps look really cool too.


----------



## hchj

It is hard to make the speedy pro look not nice... personally, I preferred to wearing it on alligator strap when I had mine. Now I quite like how it looks on the OEM rally strap. But I am not sure how comfortable the rally strap is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

Ken G said:


> Thanks for that  Looking forward to the pics!
> 
> Does anyone know if the "modern" version 1171/1 is still available from Omega? I'm not desperate for another vintage 1171 - in fact, I like the idea of having a brand new vintage-looking bracelet...
> 
> *EDIT*:
> The bracelet _is_ still available from Omega (as recently as last year, anyway). It's marked 1171 again, not 1171/1 (actually, it's marked as 1171/633).


If I go an Omega boutique and ask to order a 1171 bracelet, will they be able to do it?


----------



## munichblue

Kevin6589 said:


> Ken G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that  Looking forward to the pics!
> 
> Does anyone know if the "modern" version 1171/1 is still available from Omega? I'm not desperate for another vintage 1171 - in fact, I like the idea of having a brand new vintage-looking bracelet...
> 
> *EDIT*:
> The bracelet _is_ still available from Omega (as recently as last year, anyway). It's marked 1171 again, not 1171/1 (actually, it's marked as 1171/633).
> 
> 
> 
> If I go an Omega boutique and ask to order a 1171 bracelet, will they be able to do it?
Click to expand...

Yes, of course. That's what I did.


----------



## mikekilo725

munichblue said:


> Yes, of course. That's what I did.


To build on this. Was talking with the NY Boutique a couple days ago, looking for a link for a 1479, they couldn't help with that, but duing the conversation, they mentioned they could order the 1171 if i wanted


----------



## munichblue

mikekilo725 said:


> munichblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course. That's what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> To build on this. Was talking with the NY Boutique a couple days ago, looking for a link for a 1479, they couldn't help with that, but duing the conversation, they mentioned they could order the 1171 if i wanted
Click to expand...

Yep, the 1171 and the 1125 (19mm) can be ordered officially in every Omega Boutique.


----------



## Kevin6589

Awesome! Thanks guys, I'll definitely inquire about that.

Just to make sure of something, the 633 end links will fit on a modern Speedmaster right? (Bought mine new 2 years ago)


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

I'm loving this new one I just got in the mail. Jan with De Griff straps makes some gorgeous straps!


----------



## sportura

The very best strap on the market is the official Rallye strap from Omega themselves along with the fabulous deployant buckle which should not be underrated- it is so easy to open/close and looks so elegant. I'm also a firm believer in no-gap between the strap and the lugs, being custom made by Omega this is a best-in-class example.

Will set you back around $500 all-in but very well worth the trip to your nearest AD. It transformed my Speedmaster from a ho-hum moonwatch on an aftermarket strap to a steely-eyed-missle-man.


----------



## DocJekl

sportura said:


> The very best strap on the market is the official Rallye strap from Omega themselves along with the fabulous deployant buckle which should not be underrated- it is so easy to open/close and looks so elegant. I'm also a firm believer in no-gap between the strap and the lugs, being custom made by Omega this is a best-in-class example.
> 
> Will set you back around $500 all-in but very well worth the trip to your nearest AD. It transformed my Speedmaster from a ho-hum moonwatch on an aftermarket strap to a steely-eyed-missle-man.


I can dig that one.


----------



## mikekilo725

Kevin6589 said:


> That's an OEM bracelet right? Where would be the best place to find one new?


In case you are interested, there is a 1450 for sale

https://omegaforums.net/threads/omega-speedmaster-bracelet-1450-808.56679/


----------



## pakupakuman

--


----------



## MusicPDX

currently loving the Attila Aszodi shell cordovan bund strap.


----------



## AK CH

munichblue said:


> Yep, the 1171 and the 1125 (19mm) can be ordered officially in every Omega Boutique.


Any idea of the price of a new 1171?


----------



## mikekilo725

AK CH said:


> Any idea of the price of a new 1171?


Last time I checked, around $500ish


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

I have a hodinkee strap on my Speedy and it is fantastic. Also, recently discovered JPM WHICH MAKES GREAT LEATHERS ALSO.


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rothko

I'm trying this out for the start of summer. It will probably end up on something grey or Bond-style soon though.


----------



## Candle11

tomatoes said:


> I think these look pretty good..
> 
> View attachment 11554130
> 
> View attachment 11554138
> 
> 
> Heuerville.
> Only thing to be aware of is the extremely long turnover time to ship (4-5months), and that the strap doesn't feel quite as luxurious as you'd expect for it's price. The texture's more like foam than any sort of leather.


Racing straps are my favorite always!!


----------



## WeWannaLing

mikekilo725 said:


> To build on this. Was talking with the NY Boutique a couple days ago, looking for a link for a 1479, they couldn't help with that, but duing the conversation, they mentioned they could order the 1171 if i wanted


Why is it that Omega continues to make the old flimsy/hollow 1171, and not the solid version 1450? I tried an 1171, and couldn't believe how cheap the bracelet felt, and had to take it off. The 1450 looks better than even their current bracelet. They should reissue that with an updated (non-stamped clasp), and it'd be perfect.


----------



## dayandnight

Candle11 said:


> Racing straps are my favorite always!!


That bluestone strap looks nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elrond

Bulang&sons.


----------



## calv1n

WeWannaLing said:


> Why is it that Omega continues to make the old flimsy/hollow 1171, and not the solid version 1450? I tried an 1171, and couldn't believe how cheap the bracelet felt, and had to take it off. The 1450 looks better than even their current bracelet. They should reissue that with an updated (non-stamped clasp), and it'd be perfect.


I'm a fan of both, but prefer the 1450 on a speedy


----------



## WeWannaLing

Now that's a beauty! Congrats!



calv1n said:


> I'm a fan of both, but prefer the 1450 on a speedy


----------



## rsprouse

I love mine on a Rally strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Candle11

ac921ol said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Panda!!!


----------



## mikekilo725

Candle11 said:


> Panda!!!


Mitsukoshi actually....just kidding


----------



## mrozowjj

rsprouse said:


> I love mine on a Rally strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which rally strap is that?


----------



## rsprouse

mrozowjj said:


> Which rally strap is that?


I believe it is OME-98000024 rally strap ("CALF BLACK PADDED W. HOLES" according to Omega)

One of my favorite looks for a Speedy.


----------



## mrozowjj

rsprouse said:


> I believe it is OME-98000024 rally strap ("CALF BLACK PADDED W. HOLES" according to Omega)
> 
> One of my favorite looks for a Speedy.


Oh it's an official Omega strap... well that should make it easy and expensive to find. Ha.


----------



## jthole

Racing rules!


----------



## Dedalus73

dsquared24 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like this one, where did you get it if I may ask?


----------



## dsquared24

Dedalus73 said:


> Really like this one, where did you get it if I may ask?


It's an OEM Omega strap originally on the silver snoopy. Got it from my OB. It's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedalus73

Thanks! Will hunt it down!


----------



## salmaan1183




----------



## Spyderco1993

Very nice watches gentlemen


----------



## jthole

salmaan1183 said:


> View attachment 12979769
> View attachment 12979773


I especially like the leather racing strap!


----------



## sportura

rsprouse said:


> I love mine on a Rally strap.

























































Same here, mine is on the OEM Omega Rallye Strap along with the Omega deployant buckle. Note that there's a way to make that beige 'gap' go away where the strap meets the head. Involves a little strip of foam tape. PM me for details.


----------



## Ken G

I agree that rally is the way to go with the Pro:

*Tintin*

















































*#speedytuesday*









































*Apollo 15 40th Anniversary*


----------



## Ken G

⚠ Double post ⚠


----------



## Ken G

⚠Triple Post ⚠


----------



## dayandnight

Ken G said:


> I agree that rally is the way to go with the Pro:
> 
> *Tintin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#speedytuesday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apollo 15 40th Anniversary*


Wow haven't seen that navy green strap before for your speedy Tuesday..... dang it again..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

dayandnight said:


> Wow haven't seen that navy green strap before for your speedy Tuesday..... dang it again..


Thanks! It's actually British Racing Green (with a light green lining and contrasting stitching)...

Bonus shots:


----------



## De Wolfe

Its not the moon watch, but why not; its on ABP leather strap, great quality.


----------



## jthole

Ken G said:


> Thanks! It's actually British Racing Green (with a light green lining and contrasting stitching)...
> 
> Bonus shots:


I really love that one!


----------



## Ken G

jthole said:


> I really love that one!


Thank you!


----------



## handcrank1

soaking.fused said:


> Rallye


+1 |>

The Di Modell Rallye strap is super comfortable, waterproof, and it fits the Speedmaster style beautifully. The more you wear it the softer it gets. After trying numerous straps on my Speedy this is the one. I'm actually thinking of buying another one and putting it away just in case mine wears out years from now and they do something stupid like discontinue it.


----------



## sfb

This is the right combo,colour and strap for me.​


----------



## Ken G

sfb said:


> This is the right combo,colour and strap for me.​


I believe that shade is the discontinued "Light Tan" - you'd need to confirm that with Stewart, though.

I wear the similar "Mustang Oiled", but on a "Date" rather than a "Pro":


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## Iliyan

sfb said:


> This is the right combo,colour and strap for me.​


That's a great combo! Where's the strap from?


----------



## Thwizzit

I'm big fan of the Nato straps on my Speedy but since I wear it all the time, at work etc. I feel like I'm replacing them too often because they start to look ratty so decided to give a leather strap a try from Crown & Buckle and so far really liking it


----------



## Ken G

Iliyan said:


> That's a great combo! Where's the strap from?


I realize you're not asking me, but it's a Heuerville...


----------



## Iliyan

Ken G said:


> I realize you're not asking me, but it's a Heuerville...


That's what I suspected. Thank you!


----------



## dayandnight

Love my two Heuer like that arrived a couple weeks ago silky smooth rally straps..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip Miller

ac921ol said:


> Instagram
> wrist_watch_repeat


This looks great!


----------



## Aquavit

Old school bracelet for mine:








Which I rotate with a Hirsch Rallye strap:


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Ken G said:


> I agree that rally is the way to go with the Pro:]


Your Speedmaster collection is unreal, let alone your Omega collection. Are all those straps made by Genteel? Bravo! Did you tell them what you wanted or did you send a picture of your watches and ask for suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Your Speedmaster collection is unreal, let alone your Omega collection. Are all those straps made by Genteel? Bravo! Did you tell them what you wanted or did you send a picture of your watches and ask for suggestions?


Thanks! 

The #speedytuesday and Tintin straps are by Genteel Handmade; the Apollo 15 by Heuerville.

I had _very_ clear ideas about what I wanted in all cases. Both strapmakers were wonderful to work with in accommodating my requests. Except for rubber, I can't see me going OEM (or off-the-shelf) again. As nice as some of those ready-made straps can be, there's always something I don't quite like about them...


----------



## ctarshus

Personally I like how the Speedy looks paired with shell cordovan. Here are the two I wear mine with:

Hodinkee:









Sinn:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grnbean

Just posted this in the other thread. Really love this combo..OEM Tan leather Nato + ST


----------



## MikeYankee

Love it paired with a slightly lighter leather strap. This is a Stowa strap on mine:


----------



## jthole

Racing strap again for me.


----------



## illus83

Thwizzit said:


> I'm big fan of the Nato straps on my Speedy but since I wear it all the time, at work etc. I feel like I'm replacing them too often because they start to look ratty so decided to give a leather strap a try from Crown & Buckle and so far really liking it
> 
> View attachment 12995185


Im feeling that strap.


----------



## RaphTahaa

Hirsch performance strap, perfect and it don't fear 80% humidity we get here in polynesia


----------



## mrozowjj

I really love the Omega rally strap. It's very comfortable and stylish.


----------



## Trigger Happy

My current combination.


----------



## MaxIcon

These are my two current faves for the Speedy. I wore the Omega black NATO for a while, but didn't connect with it. It's back on the bracelet with micro-adjust buckle for now.

DiModell racing strap for daily wear:








Hirsch Lucca for dressier occasions:








I've currently moved the DiModell to my Dynamic Gen III, and am thinking this will be the long term home for it...


----------



## 2premo

Love the original OEM strap that was fitted to the case, it took a while to find it but was worth it (found in 2006) not a common find now


----------



## Palmettoman

Mine came to me on the black alligator strap which looks good, but mostly rides a nato. This particular one is a Maratac Zulu with the understrap cut off. I need to find an OEM bracelet.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico

Speedy on Phoenix NATO:


----------



## Patagonico

Speedy on Phoenix NATO:


----------



## verymickey

mrozowjj said:


> View attachment 13050251
> 
> 
> I really love the Omega rally strap. It's very comfortable and stylish.


love the way it hugs the case. they did a nice job with that strap


----------



## mrozowjj

verymickey said:


> love the way it hugs the case. they did a nice job with that strap


That was a big selling point for me. I can get you the model number of the clasp and strap if you want to order it from an Omega boutique or AD.


----------



## cybercat

'
Looks the same as the Speedmaster Racing strap which my 42mm POs share :

























...if so it's the OEM *98000024L* padded rally strap (I think the final 'L' in the number is for 'long', due to my 8 inch wrist), with *94521813* OEM deployant. I got mine at one of the local OBs about a year ago.

I just googled it & found some details, e.g. : -

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/grea...arrives-friday-omega-rally-strap-1055956.html

https://omegaforums.net/threads/omega-98000024-rally-strap-availability-pricing.39549/

My new OEM Omega Rally Strap & Deployant on Speedmaster 
(2nd pic down & onwards)
 
Good luck! 

William. 
'


----------



## ernman3

Love how the Speedmaster goes with so many options!


----------



## mgladman

It’s hard to go wrong — dynamite with so many different straps. For me, rally leather is the go-to option . . . One black and one brown.


----------



## zwjk

The bracelet always wins out for me!


----------



## Ken G

Here's a new one I got for my #ST1 recently (from _Genteel Handmade_ once again):


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Ken G said:


> Here's a new one I got for my #ST1 recently (from _Genteel Handmade_ once again):


Great look!


----------



## Ken G

MidnightBeggar said:


> Great look!


Thanks!


----------



## MidnightBeggar

MaxIcon said:


> These are my two current faves for the Speedy. I wore the Omega black NATO for a while, but didn't connect with it. It's back on the bracelet with micro-adjust buckle for now.
> 
> DiModell racing strap for daily wear:
> View attachment 13051407
> 
> 
> Hirsch Lucca for dressier occasions:
> View attachment 13051411
> 
> 
> I've currently moved the DiModell to my Dynamic Gen III, and am thinking this will be the long term home for it...
> View attachment 13051413


I dig these options


----------



## clockyg

This has turned into a wonderful thread full of Speedy strap pics.

I have a Tintin and this strap from Amazon works nicely. I feel like this could work on a standard Moonwatch as well, if you like some color.


----------



## Ckasik

Speedy pro us great on anything.. green, brown, black. Bracelet, rubber, leather, NATO...


----------



## Proco2020

Anyone pair their Speedy on a leather Nato or Ostrich? Looking for a new strap, my preference is tan leather.


----------



## MJK737

Proco2020 said:


> Anyone pair their Speedy on a leather Nato or Ostrich? Looking for a new strap, my preference is tan leather.


Yes! I picked up a Bas and Lokes leather zulu. Just go to their website they have a Speedy on the exact one I bought. It looks great. "Winchester" Vintage Bourbon Handmade Leather NATO Watch Strap


----------



## Mtnmansa

It depends on the Speedy I guess.
I've always enjoyed the regular OEM Black nato, as it lets the watch shine, or a color coded racing strap does allow the Tintin to pop. And then the Snoopy strap on the Alaska also color codes well.


----------



## Marshall4024

Plain black leather...nice clean, classy look.


----------



## funkeruski

Got my Speedy Pro last week. In reviewing this thread, I've seen nothing that makes me want to take it off the OEM bracelet


----------



## Buchmann69

Mtnmansa said:


> It depends on the Speedy I guess.
> I've always enjoyed the regular OEM Black nato, as it lets the watch shine, or a color coded racing strap does allow the Tintin to pop. And then the Snoopy strap on the Alaska also color codes well.
> View attachment 13557355
> View attachment 13557359
> View attachment 13557361
> View attachment 13557363


Noiyce collection 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Strap magnet the Speedy pro is!

Another vote for the Ω rally strap...









My favorite leather for my Speedy Pro

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DolleDolf

funkeruski said:


> Got my Speedy Pro last week. In reviewing this thread, I've seen nothing that makes me want to take it off the OEM bracelet


same here. I like to look at what people do with their Speedies and I like to not do anything with my Speedy. The bracelet is integral to the watch for me personally.


----------



## iuprof

My usual response is go look here

https://www.pinterest.com/watchobsession/30-day-strap-challenge/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Rallye


----------



## ChuckW

Since getting the rally strap, I haven't worn the bracelet for over a year.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Ctaranti

Love Racing straps
https://i.imgur.com/PsnGTGp.jpg


----------



## mcversloot

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

The Speedy goes so well in so many leather bands and bracelets, here is my 3572 on the snoopy band


----------



## lastshotkid

Love that rally strap! If you don't mind, where did you get it?


----------



## ChuckW

lastshotkid said:


> Love that rally strap! If you don't mind, where did you get it?


If you're referring to my rally strap, I bought it pre-owned from a forum member, but the strap and deployment clasp are available from Omega.


----------



## jroam82

Jean Rousseau custom strap - made to imitate the 98000195 in the shorter length - but cost 2/3 the price of the Omega strap and arrived (to Australia) before Omega would even put through an order for a strap they didn't have in stock (probably an Oz specific thing but frustrating nevertheless).


----------



## Mtnmansa

The options, nato, tropic, and rally


----------



## iuprof

I think Speedmaster strap threads are the most popular in WUS!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

My speedy pro is on Hirsch (curved) strap..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## McPGA

fskywalker said:


> The Speedy goes so well in so many leather bands and bracelets, here is my 3572 on the snoopy band


Did you source the Snoopy band separately or do you own the snoopy as well? I love that look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

McPGA said:


> Did you source the Snoopy band separately or do you own the snoopy as well? I love that look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sourced it separately. Actually mine is the Jean Rousseau version (they do it for Omega as well)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McPGA

fskywalker said:


> I sourced it separately. Actually mine is the Jean Russeau version (they do it for Omega as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice...thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjk

Horween "Dublin" I think - from 922leather
Nice and thick.
I'll be ordering a few more in different colors and stitching.


----------



## Eastwood007

My favorite strap...








Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DeCrow

All those racing straps ... I know they suit the Speedmaster well, but they're just not my thing


----------



## ChetPronger

jmanlay said:


>


I like this, where did you get this? thanks.


----------



## Palmettoman

Today's strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoopster

Cnydal said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am buying the Speedmaster Professional, and therefore I am looking for a good strap for the watch. I have been considering buying the DSOTM vintage strap, but not sure how it will match on the moonwatch.
> 
> Therefore I ask you guys to post pictures of your best strap combinations with the Speedmaster Professional!


I've tried a few combos, but, keep coming back to this one.


----------



## Michael Day

Perlons with flecks of a second colour working for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Genteel Handmade

View attachment DSC_6235.jpg

View attachment DSC_6244.jpg


One of my favorites


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mrozowjj

Does anyone know the Omega part number for the snoopy trap? I emailed Jean Rousseau but their price is expensive enough that I'm wondering if I could just order that strap from Omega directly instead.


----------



## krh7

its Omega model code CWZ003905 for the short version and CWZ003436 is the regular length.


----------



## whyboddau

My -71 on a contrast stitch buffalo textured strap by Speidel. Feels period correct...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## hm1time

That Omega Nato is really nice 👍


----------



## hm1time

(Re strap in post 141) Very cool!


----------



## manofrolex

ChetPronger said:


> I like this, where did you get this? thanks.


From this place but don't think it exists anymore

210eastoak

But found some here

https://www.watches.com/xeric-savile-row-collection/


----------



## slickman

Omega OEM NATO is a great choice. I think it looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Erika's Marine Nationale during summer, vintage leather by iyonk in winter.


















Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## ruismesquita

You have a tone of straps that look good on the speedy


----------



## FarmKid

Bracelet is so hard to beat, soI would give second best to the Ralley Strap (small holes), and third place to Canvas Snoopy strap.


----------



## ufkynl22

This my fav racing 









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## wwarren

Just for kicks, I put my Speedy on the Bullova velcro strap. I kinda like it...


----------



## freshprincechiro

just got a new (to me) omega speedmaster. wrapped with a vintage red racing strap as soon as i got it out


----------



## Dony Habibie

The Hirsch rally strap works really well with my speedy pro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74

Anybody have their speedy on ammo strap?


----------

